# Footjoy DNA



## Scooby999 (Apr 28, 2014)

Thought I would give an early review of my recent purchase and how I am getting on with them.

I struggle with golf shoes especially blisters on the heals, I have been an adidas man for the last few years but my 360's were showing signs of wear and I wanted to break in a new pair of dancing daps for the summer.

had a good look around and the adizeros looked good but felt a bit plastic. So decided to have a bash with foot joys and went a for the DNA's got them online from Direct Golf Â£130 with free shoe bag. Bit of a drama with the order but fair play they were spot on.

They were delivered last week and initial thoughts, these look good. Two colours of laces included so there is a spare set should these break, nice touch.

used them three times last week on the practice ground and they felt very comfortable with superb grip. Importantly no sign of blisters!

Taken them out for their first full outing today, i carried my old shoes in my bag with the expectation of blisters. Well 18 holes and they were like slippers, very comfortable and for the first time ever with new golf shoes I was able to walk normally off the course. They really do grip well and you feel,confident with shots and when walking on any surface.

with regards to damage to greens etc. There was nothing evident and no indentations left on greens or tees.

Early review, but I am very pleased with my purchase. They are the most expensive shoes I have ever purchased, will give an update after a couple of months.


----------



## DaveM (May 7, 2014)

Good review thank you. Been thinking of getting some, most helpful.


----------



## vkurup (May 7, 2014)

How is the size of the DNAs as compared to the 360s?  DNAs are supposed to be snugger (if that is a right word)


----------



## Scooby999 (May 8, 2014)

I went for the size 10, normal for me, they fit perfect. Worn them for about 10 rounds now and they are so comfortable. One outing in the pouring rain and now leakage. Really pleased with them.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 8, 2014)

Normally im a 9 and half or a ten in adidas 

Needed a 8 Wide in the DNA

They are starting to wear in


----------



## Scooby999 (May 8, 2014)

That should have read NO leakage


----------



## vkurup (May 8, 2014)

I normally wear a 9-regular.  Went for a FJ fitting... feet came out to 7-Extra Wide!!!  He recommended 7.5-Wide.  Apparently if I were to go to regular that would be a 9 too.  He was mentioning that I compensate for the width by going longer.


----------



## Scooby999 (May 12, 2014)

Just an update, noticed broke spikes on the front of both shoes tonight will get them replaced and see if it's a recurring problem.


----------



## Scrindle (May 14, 2014)

Interesting - thanks for that.  Been considering a pain of the spikeless for the summery weather (always the optimist!).


----------



## Scooby999 (Jun 5, 2014)

Update, they are on their way back to Footjoy, front cleat keeps on coming out, and they are not "waterproof ".

They are comfortable, but the cleat issue has annoyed me.


----------



## Scotty_Tom (Jun 5, 2014)

Im a bit disappointed with FJ them to be honest. All along I have worn 11N  after being 'laser' fitted by FJ at their European HQ a couple of years back, so I ordered some DNA's in 11N, they nearly cut the feet off me, really hurt the top of my foot. So I went back and got a pair of standard 11's. They fit OK, but there is a lot of room in there, unless I have the laces up tight my feet move all over the place. I have a few pairs of Icons in 11N and they are perfect.

So now footjoy go around saying you have to get fit and putting it all over twitter  that 67% of golfers are wearing the wrong size shoe (im sure some are!). when in reality its the shoe that off. I don't understand how they can make it such a different size, or at least if there is something in the technology (??) that makes the shoe fit smaller, then surely they should tell people that!

Im a big Titleist and FJ fan, but im not impressed with them over this. ive paid out for 2 pairs of DNA's that don't fit, even though I have been 'fitted' by FJ!!


----------



## Scooby999 (Jun 17, 2014)

Well Direct Golf have sent me a brand new pair in replacement, fair play excellent customer service. Let's see how this pair go, hopefully last pair were faulty.


----------



## MGL (Jun 17, 2014)

Interesting to read comments about sizing. I've just got a pair (only worn once so can't really comment much on performance as yet) and had heard about the Footjoy Fitting days and people coming up with different sizes. I deliberately tried on one size bigger and half a size bigger thann normal and they felt way too big. Just went with my normal size and they are perfect. 

Wore them first time yesterday and they were very comfortable; no blisters or anything and felt very nice. 

Looking at the pic of the problem with those front studs and i don't think it will be long before mine do the same though!


----------



## Scooby999 (Jul 9, 2014)

Update, broken second pair in, only one blister on my big toe but the are now like slippers. The broken cleat problem has however started.......sigh....


----------



## Sybez (Jul 9, 2014)

To be fair, the position of that front cleat is always going to make it wear down super fast, happens on most golf shoes that have decent spike layout for good grip. I wouldn't really call that a manufacturing fault....

Upgrade the spikes to Softspike Black Widdows and they last much longer..... awesome cleat i have always replaced mine to even on brand new shoes... make sure you get the right fitment


----------



## Jay1 (Jul 9, 2014)

I bought a pair of these 10 days ago and all I can say it they are fantastic.

I never thought I would find another pair of shoes as comfortable as my Adipures. But I think these are. I've worn them twice so far. Once for 18 and once for 27 and from the first wear they have felt like slippers.

I bought a standard width size 10 (I'm normally a 10.5). and they fit perfectly. A nice lot of room in the forefoot but snug and secure with no unwanted movement. 

So far a massive thumbs up from me.


----------



## GMcDowall (Jul 13, 2014)

I've already returned 2 pairs of these. They are not waterproof and after 2-3 months they will lose any structural support around the ankle. I returned mine for another pair of icons.


----------



## MGL (Nov 10, 2014)

Further to my post earlier, just sent my Footjoy DNA's back as they were coming away from the sole on the ball of  my right foot after only about 8 rounds. I'm told this has been a common fault and that the latest models have a different adhesive.

Pretty poor for a pair of shoes that were retailing at Â£140 at launch. They also squeaked when I walked which drove me mad!!

Swapped them for a pair of black/fire (red!) Ecco Biom shoes. The difference in support across the front of my foot is like night and day - and made me realise how poor the DNA's were for me. To be fair to the DNA's, I have a narrow foot and even though the were there standard width, I think that is more like a medium width fit. The leather on the DNA's was also incredibly soft, which didnt help with support. 

Hopefully, the Ecco's will work out!


----------

